# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Jan Palfijn Gent (Site Watersportbaan)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Algemeen Ziekenhuis Jan Palfijn Gent (Site Watersportbaan)
Henri Dunantlaan 5
Gent

Bezoek de website van Algemeen Ziekenhuis Jan Palfijn Gent


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Jan Palfijn Gent.*

----------

